# RB26DETT Pistons 86.5mm



## maxim92 (Aug 12, 2016)

Looking for forged 86.5mm pistons for rb26dett, drop me a message with what you have and how much you are looking to get for them


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi,

I've got a set of WISECO 86.5MM - 8,25:1 COMPRESSION brand new in box

£850


----------



## maxim92 (Aug 12, 2016)

bump


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

I have a set of used but in very good condition Greddy/GREX pistons for sale if you are interested, £500.


----------

